# .

## fuka rolla

,      
        27  2006 .  149-  ,      ,            .  ,       :
  -, -,  ,  ,  -, -.
     15'      ()              ,  ,       .  :
    "     ()              ,  ,          (  ).
        ,   (     ).
       -    :
 ;
      (   );
       (, ,   ,  , ,    );
,     ,      () ;
,       , ;
  ,       ;
      ,   -          ,     3 .
        -   -            - ,    ,    , .
          -    - .       , -         .
 ,  -     ,      .
 ,        ,            ,    .  ,    IP-        .
  :     ,   ,  .

----------


## fuka rolla

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...%84%96_89417-6

----------


## Amonimus

,      .            .      .
            .         ,      .    ?         ,   18       .
  ,        *[100% NOTHING TO DO HERE]*

----------


## Black Angel

> 11        ,          .    -.       441 ,   - 434.         .


     -       ,         ,      . ,    ,      .       ?

----------


## Amonimus

> -       ,         ,      . ,    ,      .       ?


       .         ,    .

----------


## Black Angel

> .         ,    .


 ,   .     ,   ,    .           ,     .   ,  ,   ,      .     ,     ?

----------


## Amonimus

?   ,     .

----------


## Desenchante

?
1.      .    ,     .
2.     ,       .
(        ): 1 2 3 4 5
  , 100%       .        .   -     :Smile:

----------


## Black Angel

> (        ): 1 2 3 4 5


 ,  ,     :Smile:

----------


## fuka rolla

2 Black Angel :
  :  " "  " ",    , -,  ,     ,         ,  ,    ,    ,         . :     ,    ,    " ,     ...", "- ,     ...".  -  ,       , , ,   - ,      ,    18,           ,     ,    ,             . ,    . 
  .   , ,       .   ,   .

----------


## grey

Вступление закона в силу 1го ноября.
Если нормальных людей посадят проверять сайты, то этот форум может и не ограничат, так как способов самоубийства сейчас тут нет. А если ограничат, то будем собирать деньги на адвоката и подавать в суд  :Big Grin:

----------


## Black Angel

> Роскомнадзор потребовал ликвидировать один из разделов сайта pobedish.ru, направленного на профилактику самоубийств. Об этом сообщил «Известиям» создатель сайта, Дмитрий Семеник.
> Речь идет о разделе под названием «Способы самоубийства». Описания причин принятого решения в уведомлении нет. Остается только предполагать, что данная страница была расценена как призыв к сведению счетов с жизнью.
> — Цель обратная: люди, ищущие легкие и безболезненные способы самоубийства в системах поиска по интернету, должны попадать на нашу страницу, способную удержать их от этого шага. Это называется «поисковая оптимизация». В этом разделе врач-судмедэксперт доказывает, что решительно все способы самоубийства не соответствуют желаниям человека: они медленные, болезненные и ненадежные.
> Автор многих статей на сайте pobedish.ru, судмедэксперт Петр Розумный подтвердил «Известиям», что в большинстве случаев попытки суицида заканчиваются не легкой смертью, а тяжелыми травмами и инвалидностью.
> — Наша аудитория — это в основном подростки, для них нужно подавать информацию ярко и активно. Мы пишем только то, что есть в действительности, пусть и в литературной обработке. Многие попытки суицида я видел своими глазами — и на месте происшествия, и в больницах, и в моргах. Все это описано для того, чтобы остановить человека и дать ему время обдумать свой порыв. После этого психолог уже успеет помочь, — сказал «Известиям» Петр Розумный.
> Дмитрий Семеник прогнозирует, что после закрытия раздела, отвечающего на популярный поисковый запрос, посещаемость сайта упадет примерно на 30%.
> — Если сейчас, судя по отзывам, сайт спасает 15 человек в день, это значит, что пять жизней в день будут на совести Роскомнадзора, — подсчитывает Семеник. — Каждый день к нам приходит более 6 тыс. человек, уже 17 тыс. человек за годы работы заявили, что остались в живых благодаря сайту.
> Сайт ведут православные добровольцы, помощь проекту оказывают психологи Центра кризисной психологии при храме Воскресения Христова на Семеновской (Москва), однако на самой интернет-странице нет прямой проповеди христианства.
> — Мы обращаемся за комментариями, в том числе к неправославным специалистам, используем возможности психологии и медицины. Наша цель — спасти людей, а не сделать их православными, — сказал «Известиям» Дмитрий Семеник.
> ...


 Источник

----------


## Волчица

Если я правильно понимаю, то сайт будет закрыт для айти с России верно?! есть программа Тор называется она скрывает настоящий айпи и даёт тебе айти любой страны хоть Америки(происходит это произвольно). И тогда сможешь входить!

----------


## June

Во первых не айти, а IP адрес.
Во вторых сайт не закрыт для IP адресов из России.

Российские интернет-провайдеры не будут пропускать обращения по этому IP адресу.
Например есть сайт www.abcd.com. Мы вводим www.abcd.com в строке адреса браузера. Браузер посылает запрос DNS серверу, тот отвечает, что у www.abcd.com IP адрес 11.22.33.44. Дальше браузер обращается по адресу 11.22.33.44:80, получает ответ и выводит его в свое окошко.

Интернет-провайдеров обязали блокировать доступ к адресам из черного списка. Если 11.22.33.44 занесут в черный список, все российские провайдеры будут обязаны в течение суток перенастроить свое оборудование и заблокировать этот адрес. Т.е. браузер будет по этому адресу обращаться, но провайдер это обращение никуда не пропустит.

Бороться можно многоми способами. Во первых сайт может сменить IP адрес и пожить еще немного, пока не заблокируют его новый адрес.
Во вторых можно пользоваться зарубежным прокси-сервером. Адреса прокси-серверов легко нагугливаются и забиваются в настройки браузера. В этом случае браузер будет обращаться к зарубежному прокси-серверу, которого нет в черном списке, а прокси-сервер будет транслировать обращения на 11.22.33.44, за рубежом он не запрещен.
Заморачиваться с Тором пока нет необходимости, у него есть свои недостатки.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Заморачиваться с Тором пока нет необходимости, у него есть свои недостатки.


 та прога, про которую говорит Волчица - в реале не тор, она тоже через проксю сидит

----------


## джеки-джек

Опять приняли очередной еб*** закон но это и не удивительно у нас =)
Забанят так переносите на другой ип. А вобще я заметил что заблочено куча сайтов и приходится юзать прокси.
Мои наилучшие поздравления росиия стала 2й страной мира где действует такой закон перед нами тока иран))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

китай ещё. да и в реале много стран ещё. закон отличный, но его реализация...

----------


## Волчица

Нет вообще говоря я имела ввиду именно тор. Я тоже его использую , но очень нет так как нет смысла скрывать свой айпи

----------


## Black Angel

> китай ещё. да и в реале много стран ещё. закон отличный, но его реализация...


 Чем этот закон хорош то? Если человек захочет найти какую то информацию, он ее все равно найдет, воспользуясь тем же прокси

----------


## Кот Бегемот

А какие основания для блокировки этого сайта? Тут же нет инструкций по самоубийству.

----------


## June

Хорошая статья на тему обхода блокировки:
http://ntv.livejournal.com/272969.html

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Чем этот закон хорош то? Если человек захочет найти какую то информацию, он ее все равно найдет, воспользуясь тем же прокси


 1. этот закон ограждает от чего-либо не только тех, кто целенаправленно что-то ищет, но и тех, кто может случайно на что-то наткнуться
2. не все знают про прокси и способны им воспользоваться и не всем не лень им воспользоваться

----------


## Bear20121

> 1. этот закон ограждает от чего-либо не только тех, кто целенаправленно что-то ищет, но и тех, кто может случайно на что-то наткнуться


 Эээ...ну наткнулся я случайно на способы су или там употребление мескалина и чо? У меня сразу должно возникнуть желание испробовать всё это на себе? Бред..



> 2. не все знают про прокси и способны им воспользоваться и не всем не лень им воспользоваться


 О да, трёхлетние груднички не знают...:facepalm:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> 1. этот закон ограждает от чего-либо не только тех, кто целенаправленно что-то ищет, но и тех, кто может случайно на что-то наткнуться
> 2. не все знают про прокси и способны им воспользоваться и не всем не лень им воспользоваться


 Славааа, нас всех по умолчанию считают педофилами. Закон ведь для этого принимался- чтоб педофилов отслеживать. Тебе что, наплевать, что из-за вымышленных извращенцев твои гражданские права не берутся в расчет? Что ты для них- гипотетический, опасный педофил- наплевать? Это же неприятно, когда из-за несовершенного действия, еще и не тобой, тобой пренебрегают.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Закон ведь для этого принимался, чтоб педофилов отслеживать


 не знаю что говорят по телеку и в сми, но закон в первую очередь не для этого принимался, не для педофилов и суицидников. сайты педофилов и суицидников можно было и раньше закрывать и отслеживать.
проще говоря, цель - политическая. сдались элите педофилы и суицидники. вам подкинули косточку (месседж) - педофилы и суицидники, а вы и набросились.

----------

